# xfinity (comcast) Modem/ Router Arris TG862 Issues



## Killam0n

I am having issues ever since this modem / router was introduced into our home network. I am getting random loss of internet (sometimes just one or two specific web sites) some times total internet connection failure. Home network has not given me any issues even while internet access is failing or completely down. status in the modem is always green.

I cant disable WIFI on this router, I also cant figure out how to switch it into bridge mode (disable the router functions). This might require a call into comcast/ xfinity.? I hope I get someone who knows what I am talking about.

I can access the router by going to *10.0.0.1*
and using: *admin password*
to log into the router.

I added my router into the IP table as static at 10.0.0.2 and placed it into the DMZ and disabled the firewall in this modem/router, but am still getting odd connection issues. everything in my network was happy with our old Motorola surf board modem.


----------



## Killam0n

hmm I am still running into issues with random connection hangs and web sites not loading.

I have 4 linksys routers in my network 2 running dd-wrt and two of them have wireless disabled. a 5th router is upstairs running dd-wrt but is in bridged mode so a dvd player can be plugged into it for netflix use.

UPDATE:

I called my ISP and had them place the modem into bridged mode and disable wifi - The internet connection IS better but I am now still getting pages that do not load unless you hit refresh 5 or 6 times and this is affecting my whole network.


----------



## Scooge

I'm dealing with the same issue, was going to go with the bridge mode and WiFi off as well so thanks for the followup about still having problems. It just sounds like these Arris triple play boxes are crap. I am going to see if I can get my own DOCSIS 3 modem and maybe just get rid of triple play. The phone is pretty useless anyhow.


----------



## rickschmoo

I'm seeing these same issues. I was just sent a new modem for my Comcast home internet setup, the Arris TG862. It sounded great. It'll give me faster speeds and more services. OK I thought, I'll give it a try.

However after using it for a while - it simply doesn't work.

I've been through this cycle a few times: after a few hours, all my devices lose internet connectivity (both wifi and direct ethernet connection) until I reboot the modem. Even when I can access some websites, others, in particular google.com, are inaccessible. Also, the wifi range is much less than my Airport Extreme. And lastly, you can't even disable the wifi to use your own wifi router.

Luckily, I hadn't sent my old RCA DCM425C back so I've switched back to it and all is well.

Before I return the Arris, did anyone have more luck fixing these issues?


----------



## skinsman61

So unbeknownst to Xfinity user's Xfinity passed out free Wireless routers not long ago and still are they are the ARRIS TG862 they are awesome. BUT BEWARE they carry a hidden agenda. Yes my friends Comcast/Xfinity has embedded the XFINITY WIFI broadcast radio inside which you cannot turn off. Period. so when tons of people login to your modem and drag your internet down so low your smart phones even want to leave the network for reasons of being unstable or to slow of connection, like it did ours today and it got me snooping around for some reason it took a few days for it to come online. so they are using your internet you pay for and your electricity to broaden their network with no way for you to shut it off. when you call them

If you call to complain they just hide it and lock you out of the modem so you cannot change it oh yea when they do this your telephone quits. Your hard wired computers ( direct Ethernet wired) also will lose connection. I had kept my original arris modem and rehooked my belkin wireless router back up and it took them 3 hours to turn it back on kinda funny eh?

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Home-Networking-Router-WiFi/Arris-TG862g-is-broadcasting-a-hidden-network/td-p/1773423

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28827527-WiFi-xfinitywifi-from-Arris-TG862

It is real. get rid of any wireless router from comcast/xfinity and get a regular modem and your own wireless router


----------



## souper45

Recently installed Comcast's fantastic new modem/router combo. Problems from the outset which their technicians can't address. Every time my daughter comes in, her smartphone knocks my laptop off the network. Other times, the router randomly drops my connection. Guess it is time for us to move to another ISP.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souper45*
> 
> Recently installed Comcast's fantastic new modem/router combo. Problems from the outset which their technicians can't address. Every time my daughter comes in, her smartphone knocks my laptop off the network. Other times, the router randomly drops my connection. Guess it is time for us to move to another ISP.


I have been having the same old crap with Comcast and the TG862 modem.

I originally had one of their old dumb DOCSIS units and I really wish I had kept it, save the fact that it only had a 100mb link speed.

Anyways, I feel for you on that xfinitywifi crap, which i called about a total of TWELVE times because I feel it is beyond insecure as it is a logical SSID being broadcast by the module, leaving only a thin software layer between it and your home network.

It really annoys me that this is not an opt-out program, and I would purchase a surfboard modem just to spite them if i were not moving in a few months.

At least I get insane internet speeds, really that is the only thing keeping me with them. I have had enough of their crappy customer support.

Edit: OH, ALSO, the stupid wireless network on the modem does not let my Archlinux computer do anything over HTTP, it just sits there and tries to connect to the server, I have to use my secondary AP just to browse the web on that computer.


----------

